# Is there a Banff in Ontario?



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

OK, so I know exactly where Banff is but I'm wondering if Ontario has something similar? 

My wife and I recently moved here and I can only find small ski areas near us (Kingston) suitable for day trips. We used to live in Vancouver and loved going to Whistler. While living in Montreal, Tremblant was a favorite. We also lived in Calgary for a while and spent every possible minute in Banff and Lake Louise.

So, is there a resort "town" like that in Ontario? Preferably something in eastern Ontario close to us but, let's here all opinions and favorites. 

Criteria? I'd say everything from a ski-resort with village and accommodation to an actual town in the mountains with ski lifts, rentals, accommodations etc. Somewhere you could spend the weekend with or without skiing. Shopping and restaurants like Banff has would be a big hit too.

Thanks, in advance for any ideas.

B.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

The main ski resorts in Ontario are in the central ontario region. Collingwood and Barrie come to mind. In Barrie you've got Snow Valley and Horseshoe Valley. Collingwood has Blue Mountain and Georgian Peaks. 

Kingston to Barrie/Collingwood is a good 4 hour drive at least.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd love to do some cross country snowboarding again... I haven't done so since moving from Edmonton. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks JAGflyer,

Looking at their websites, Blue Mountain seems to be the only one with a village and shopping/restaurants. I can't really tell too much from a website though. Do you have personal experience at any/all of these? Which one fits the criteria the best?

Keep the options coming folks, 4 hours is a long drive!

Thanks,

B.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Not that I have ever been there, but I think Mont Trembant would be more in line with what you're looking for.

Also a 4 hr drive according to Google maps...

Mont Tremblant Ski Resort Official Site - Ski, Hotel, Condos, Golf, Spa, 4 Seasons Vacations in Quebec, Canada


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion, Loafer, but I'd like to try somewhere I haven't yet been. I don't mind the 4 hour drive to Barrie/Collingwood if necessary but I'd like to know more about which resort has the most suitable village etc. We're really looking for that feeling you get when you wake up in the mountains, the skiing is secondary. Most important are nice accommodations, shopping, restaurants etc.

Keep the suggestions coming, folks, if we can narrow it down to a top five in the same general area, I'll check them all out. I don't mind reporting back the findings either if anyone else is interested.

Thanks,

B.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Most people I know in my area (Ottawa) head to Mont Tremblant, Mont St. Anne, Mont St. Marie. There are few small ones like Fortune, Eidelweiss, and Cascades in the Gatineaus which is closer.

Would New York area be closer for people in Kingston?

Generally, I think Ontarians go out of province for their skiing.


----------



## logcomet (Jun 11, 2004)

Blue Mountain has the Intrawest Village, which was built by the same developer of the village at the base of Tremblant. This sounds like what you're looking for.

The Village is quite nice, although it isn't authentic - more experiential. Downtown Collingwood does possess some remnants of oldtown charm, and is also worth a visit.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

dona83 said:


> I'd love to do some cross country snowboarding again... I haven't done so since moving from Edmonton. Thanks for the tip!


I got a chuckle out of this, but, then again, I can see actual mountains from my living room window. Probably a West Coast thing . . .


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

The nice resort towns are not necessarily near good skiing--though I'm not much of a skier. Barrie is scarcely quaint, but if you go north from there into Muskoka, you get into the cottage country towns like Gravenhurst, Bracebridge, Huntsville, Bala, Haliburton, Minden, etc. (Hidden Valley is just outside of Huntsville, but as I understand it, it's not much of a ski-resort.)

There's also lots of pretty towns between Toronto and Kingston, pretty places down in wine country, Mennonite villages outside of Kitchener, other towns along Georgian Bay and the Bruce Pennisula, but again--not necessarily with skiing at your doorstep.

I've been to Collingwood once, though don't remember it well. It's probably the closest to what you are looking for in Ontario.... we aren't exactly known for our skiing here.


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone, good info so far. Even though there doesn't seem to be too much to choose from in Ontario, at least I won't keep looking for something that doesn't exist. 

The village at Blue Mountain does seem the best of what I've seen but "25 shops to choose from" may not quite be the scale I'd hoped for. 

Perhaps the suggestion to head back to Tremblant might need further thought.

Someone also mentioned New York. Any experiences or suggestions there? 

Any and all opinions continually appreciated.

B.


----------



## jbot (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to say it, but Blue Mountain is your ONLY option in Ontario for a ski hill with a "village" and it is a far cry from Mont Tremblant! There are no "mountains" in Ontario and you will be skiing on small hills of mostly artificial snow that take no longer than 2 minutes to descend. I believe that your best bet is to get out of Ontario for skiing and head south to Ellicottville, NY or head into Quebec. There is no Banff in Ontario!


----------



## jbot (Oct 20, 2005)

macuserforlife said:


> Someone also mentioned New York. Any experiences or suggestions there?


When I lived in Ontario I used to travel to Tremblant for most of my skiiing (now living Calgary). One year we decided to try something new and we headed to NY for a week.I had a great time boarding at Holiday Valley resort in Ellicottville, NY. I didn't go for the village atmosphere though, but I do recall downtown Ellicottville being quite nice, clean, and quaint. The town has a website that you may want to check out: Welcome to Ellicottville


----------

